# Shootin' conditions



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Pick a favorite!*​
Sunny and clear, no wind861.54%Partly cloudy, no wind215.38%Mostly cloudy, no wind00.00%Cloudy, no wind17.69%Sunny, light breeze (up to 0-10 mph winds)215.38%Partly cloudy, light breeze00.00%Mostly cloudy, light breeze00.00%Cloudy, light breeze00.00%Sunny, breezy/windy (10+mph)00.00%Partly cloudy, breezy/windy00.00%Mostly coudy, breezy/windy00.00%Cloudy, breezy/windy00.00%


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What's everyones favorite weather to shoot in? Personally I enjoy sunny days with a light breeze. If the wind is 3-5 mph, oooo I'm happy!


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

i agree! sunny with a slight breeze!! just slow enough that it dont ripple the water, but quick enough to give u that nice "coolness" ,,,,,i am still waiting for one of those days! alot of them have been to windy!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know what ya mean. It's been really windy here, I can deal with the wind, but my shots have to be a lot closer because of the visibility factor. I've been out some mornings where it's been about 4 mph winds and wow, it was great. A lot of mornings I get up before the sun comes up to get out at sunrise because the lake it like glass but there's still a bit of a breeze.


----------

